# I BEAT DREAMFALL



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 21, 2006)

AND I WANT MORE, G'DAMNIT!!!

Seriously, amazingly awesome soundtrack, great graphics and artwork, incredibly terrific voice actors, awesome plots and storyline, and pretty good characters. But the ending? Wtf!!! So many unanswered questions! And really anticlimatic...the whole thing played like one long movie, so maybe they're just leaving this open to a 'sequel'. If so, it'd better come out fucking SOON.

Anyways, some screenshots from near the end of the game. The second one is my favorite:


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 22, 2006)

Which dreamfall game, the newest one or old one? I can't tell because I never know what Dreamfall looks like...is it 2D? Or like new one, 3D?

>.><.< *leaves quietly*


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 22, 2006)

wow that second pic sure is cool.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 22, 2006)

This is the second game.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 22, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> Which dreamfall game, the newest one or old one? I can't tell because I never know what Dreamfall looks like...is it 2D? Or like new one, 3D?



The first game was just called The Longest Journey, the sequel is Dreamfall: The Longest Journey.

And yeah, the end of the game almost got me crying, and it definitely let me angry. How can they leave so many questions unanswered and ending the whole game in a cliffhanger? Even the official forums of the game got loads of angry posts about the ending, and it's not sure when (or if) they're gonna release or even make the sequel.

I still love the original Longest Journey though, one of the best games I've played.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyoujini said:
			
		

> SevenFisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never played 'The Longest Journey'; I heard it doesn't run on many systems anymore. Plus if it involves 'Crow', I prolly won't want to play, I thought he was annoying as fuck, lol.

What forums are people making these posts on? I'd like to read them.

And yeah I agree, the whole storyline was actually pretty emotion, which I didn't expect from a 'game'. And the ending did leave me with so many unanswered questions, like what happened to the White Dragon in that one scene when whateveritwas lunged at her? Who was the guy at the end was looked like Reza yet Zoe said, "watch out dad, that's NOT Reza!" And is April Ryan really dead? Where did Kian get sent off to? And what's the deal with the 'Undreaming Unchained' and that purple yellow-eyed guy at the end? Or what's the deal with Brian Westhouse's flashback to Tibet in 1933???

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHH!


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Sep 22, 2006)

ALSO I was pissed I didn't get to walk around inside the creepy dollhouse in the picture above, that the 'movie' played everything for me. And that happened in about half the conversations, where I wanted to take it a different direction, and yet they didn't break to allow any choices.

UGH.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 22, 2006)

Never heard of this game. What's it about?


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 23, 2006)

Kyoujini said:
			
		

> How can they leave so many questions unanswered and ending the whole game in a cliffhanger? Even the official forums of the game got loads of angry posts about the ending, and it's not sure when (or if) they're gonna release or even make the sequel.


How do you think I (and alot of others) feel? I want my Anarchronox and Beyond Good & Evil sequels damnit!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 23, 2006)

I played 'The Longest Journey' (yes, my low-end computer can still run it) and it was amazing. I also played 'Dreamfall', but on my brother's laptop (yes, my low-end computer's graphics card is crap) and it was also amazing...except the cliffhanger ending.

Don't get me wrong, I still love the characters and story, but the ending is kinda like reading a really good novel and finding out the last half of it is blank. Hopefully the sequal will come out soon, and not like 7 years later (The Longest Journey did came out in 1999).

And yes, where's that Beyond Good & Evil sequel?


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 23, 2006)

I recommend playing the original game as well, you can order it from Funcom (http://www.funcom.com/), it comes in a really nice cardboard box, no instructions or anything, but the box is still nice. The game works well on new systems, you can download the latest patch from their website and at least after that there shouldn't be any problems.

The first one is way longer than the sequel, took me about 20 hours to get through it. There's loads and loads of good dialogue, great characters and an awesome story that doesn't stop into a cliffhanger.

Don't get me wrong, Dreamfall is a great game, but the ending just pisses me off, just when I got emotionally attached to the characters they even go into a coma or apparently die and it just leaves me questioning about how it will continue.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 23, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> And yes, where's that Beyond Good & Evil sequel?





> [size=small]The game was reviewed highly, and was considered noteworthy for its immersiveness, voice acting, and musical score. However, unfortunate timing of the release against other titles led to disappointing sales. The game was intended to be the first part of a trilogy of games, but the game's poor sales placed those plans on indefinite hold. Michel Ancel has stated his desire to produce a sequel to the game but it is said that Ubisoft are unsure, financially, if they are prepared to publish a sequel to the franchise due to the sales of the first title.[/size]


----------

